
Dope and glory: the rise of cheating in amateur sport - pmcpinto
http://www.theguardian.com/lifeandstyle/2016/jun/01/dope-and-glory-the-rise-of-cheating-in-amateur-sport?
======
davnn
I will never understand why people would be so ambitious to win in amateur
sports and truly devote their life to it.

